# Kombucha Tea



## GerardVineyard (May 4, 2011)

Anyone ever ferment this tea?? What type of yeast did you use?


----------



## xanxer82 (May 5, 2011)

Kombucha is started from a "mother" it's a colony of acetobacteria. No yeast strain that we use.


----------



## GerardVineyard (May 5, 2011)

Is the "mother" available from a supply house? If so, is there aparticular brand?


----------



## woodsxdragon (May 9, 2011)

http://www.localharvest.org/kombucha-starter-scoby-C17539?r=fr
google searched.


----------



## saramc (May 5, 2012)

also several forums on yahoo, and you can find the kombucha SCOBY all over eBay, or put an ad in your local craigslist and I bet you will find one


----------



## GiantSquid (May 23, 2012)

seeing as this is a wine making site, i must recommend turning kombucha into wine, it is so good!


----------



## Johntodd (Jul 26, 2013)

Beware the ZOMBIE THREAD!!!

I make Kombucha all the time. The secret is to drink it before it ferments too far. When it is at it's prime, it's kind of a pear tasting sweet fizzy drink. But let it go longer and it gets drier and more vinegary. So, it's up to you to taste it and "pull" when you like it. 

Put it in the fridge to stop the process, and drink it chilled from there.


----------



## jswordy (Jul 29, 2013)

This is my wife's end of fermentation, plus the sauerkraut, of course. She makes a lot of it. At one time, she had 3 or 4 scobys going. Tastes good to me.


----------

